# Breeders/trainers got a question for you?



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

How did you get your start in breeding/training? I am new to working dogs but I was wondering did you have a mentor or did work at a kennel and deicide to start out on your own or did you just say f*** the 9 to 5 to raise dogs? Also to breaders/trainer offer working student positions like the do in the horse world? Just wonrdering cuz I like to keep my option open once I am out of the military. Thanks again.

Kayla


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunately if you haven't made a name for yourself in the dog world making money probaly isn't in the cards.......UNLESS you've got geat marketing skills. If that's the case you don't really have to be good at it.........unfortunately!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Unless you've got great marketing skills =D> =D> =D> 

I like that - it's spot on although it's not all that difficult to persuade gullible dog owners to part with a few thousand Francs, as here.

What's club advice, however competent, compared with these Masterminds?? Cheap.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The military is where I got my start. I volunteered for the Sentry Dog Program to get out of walking around an airplane with a gun on my shoulder. Found out I really liked it and according to some (well at least me) turned into a fairly decent dirtball dog trainer. 

DFrost


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kayla Barth said:


> How did you get your start in breeding/training? I am new to working dogs but I was wondering did you have a mentor or did work at a kennel and deicide to start out on your own or did you just say f*** the 9 to 5 to raise dogs? Also to breaders/trainer offer working student positions like the do in the horse world? Just wonrdering cuz I like to keep my option open once I am out of the military. Thanks again.
> 
> Kayla



All you need these days to be a dog trainer is one of these pictures with Cesar, muhahahaha
http://seespotrunpetsitting.com/images/Cesar_Millan.jpg

Clients eat this stuff up...


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> All you need these days to be a dog trainer is one of these pictures with Cesar, muhahahaha
> http://seespotrunpetsitting.com/images/Cesar_Millan.jpg
> 
> Clients eat this stuff up...


 
The sad thing is that it's true. Or I belive that you can go to a seminar and then you magically become a super trainer. The main reason why I was wondering was if there where any similarites between how both horse/dog breeders/trainers got their start. I really would love to learn more about breeding but the ADD kicks when I try to read stuff online. Is there a mentorship out there? or do you just learn as you go and hope you can breed quality pup? 

Kayla


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just breed some dogs, put the videos of the pups on, and if I am not aking fun of you, you did it right. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just breed some dogs, put the videos of the pups on, and if I am not aking fun of you, you did it right. LOL


 
The reason I'm not a breeder! :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Kayla Barth said:


> How did you get your start in breeding/training? I am new to working dogs but I was wondering did you have a mentor or did work at a kennel and deicide to start out on your own or did you just say f*** the 9 to 5 to raise dogs? Also to breaders/trainer offer working student positions like the do in the horse world? Just wonrdering cuz I like to keep my option open once I am out of the military. Thanks again.
> 
> Kayla



It's called being a kennel attendant. Long hours, low pay, no benefits, wet, stinky... but if you find the right place... I got lucky after a couple years of working in different kennels, I ended up working at a breeding kennel where I did have opportunitues to learn a lot!


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just breed some dogs, put the videos of the pups on, and if I am not aking fun of you, you did it right. LOL


Well that makes me feel better. I either did something right...or have been flying under Jeff's radar.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just breed some dogs, put the videos of the pups on, and if I am not aking fun of you, you did it right. LOL


 
Well all I will have to do is pic up some puppies from the pound and say that they well do everything including get you a beer and make you a sandwich. lol But in all seriousness IF i were to become a breeder I would love to breed the worlds best toy poodles....:-$ LOL actually it would be the GSD but I am at a lost at where to start. Hell it sounds awesome like most things do but I need to get in and get my hands dirty to find out if I would really love it. That is the only reason why I would do anything especially with animal, cuz if you don't do it for the love of the game you are fighting a losing battle.:x 

Kayla


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, so seriously, you got to start by knowing what the **** you are looking at, and the good news is that you are only 8 to 10 years away ! ! ! ! ! 

Cannot do well if you do not know what the best out there looks like...in the WORK.

That takes a while. Sorry.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

If it were easy then I wouldn't want to do it. The good news is that I have plenty of time. I could always move to afghanistan and breed dogs for the ANP. LOL Thats why I got yalls brains to pick and opportunities to go over to europe. Now if they would just open mine dog handler school to females I would be game.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Moving to Afghanistan somehow suddenly makes you know more ??

Look at this dog and tell me if it is breeding quality.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x99per_brixalasouterraine_sport?from=mailalert_us


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Moving to Afghanistan somehow suddenly makes you know more ??
> 
> Look at this dog and tell me if it is breeding quality.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x99per_brixalasouterraine_sport?from=mailalert_us


 
I was just kiding about moving to afghanistan.:lol: ...burkas in the summertime would be a furnace. I would say no after he failed at the second attempt of the palisade wall, he lost his nerve. I belived that it showed when he picked up the wrong object that the handler dropped and later on in the bite work. Was it just me or did the dog just bite decoy during the defense of handler part for no reason, other then he was rattled? So did I pass kindergarten??;-)


----------

